# Reading > Who Said That? >  Where are these from???

## Gwion Bach

I really need the correct names of the authors of the following pieces of prose for my dissertation and most importantly the name of the piece of work they are from. I am not too sure as to whether the names of the people I have are the true authors. I have searched and searched the net and local library.

Many thanks for your help.
 
Ben Johnson:- "Hurl after me a shoe,
I'll be merry whatever I'll do"

Old Heywood (or Haywood):- "And home again hitherward quick as a bee,
Now for good luck, cast and old shoe at me".

Tennyson:- "For this thou shalt from all things seek,
Marrow of mirth and laughter,
And wheresoe'er thou move, good luck,
Shall throw her old shoe after".

----------


## Poetess

Sorry, but I tried.

----------


## hellsapoppin

Ben Jonson was a contemporary of Shakespeare - in that era people would hurl their shoes to conclude a wedding ceremony. I believe he did write that first blurb but cannot recall where it was from.

John Hayward was a historian of that era but I am not familiar with his works.

Tracing Tennyson was quite easy:


http://tinyurl.com/2zyqow

----------


## kiz_paws

Of Ben Johnson & old Heywood:

http://www.sacred-texts.com/neu/eng/osc/osc38.htm


Why are shoes tied onto the back of a car today along with tin cans or anything else that rattles? To drive away evil spirits, of course, and to scare away those supposedly well-meaning "friends" who want to follow you and your beloved on your honeymoon.
Before canned goods and automobiles, people threw old shoes at newly married couples. That could be dangerous today, considering the weight of a Reebok, it's not the same as throwing a sandal. At one time, people threw old shoes after anybody starting on a trip. Ben Jonson addressed this in his lines, "Hurl after me an old shoe/I'll be merry whatever I do".
Shoes were supposed to ensure good luck and plenty of children because people believed the soul of the person who wore the shoes lived in them. Mingling souls was always supposed to be sign of good luck, even through shoes... (http://shoebiz54.tripod.com/)

Here is an entire Search Engine (lots to go from): Lots of Ideas

----------


## Nighteyes5678

You all are much better than I at this... >_<

----------

